

Relayer: a free HTTP-based compiler for LESS, CoffeeScript, and more - jonjamz
http://relayer.co

======
andrewreedy
Hell yes this is what I've been looking for! so i can use this on my clients
sites with out root access to compile assets?

~~~
jonjamz
Yes, right now there is a PHP example implementation that should work on most
shared hosting as well. No need to open terminal, much less have root access.

~~~
andrewreedy
Awesome, Ill give it a spin. thnx

